# My 75gal



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So its been some time since I posted up about my 75gal. Not much goin on in there. But I have done some rescaping since I got the FH outta there. 
(nice to be ble to keep plants in the ground) my convict sill gives some hassel but shes not too bad she sticks to her spot. 
Other occupants living in the tank are the arowana, SH, Ornate bichir(never see him) and a pleco.

the first 2 pics are under 55w lighting

















This shot is with the full 220w fixture









here the SH just after having eaten a nice plump peice of shrimp.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice looking tank man







... lol the reason you never see your bichir is cuz ur Snakehead ate him


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that 220w shot with the aro is sick!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn the coloration on that SH-Looks damn good man-Well taken care of too-which I like to see-

damn nice tank too-


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice tank setup man keep it up


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

very nice tank!
I'm loving the look! Relaxing


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

coutl said:


> Damn the coloration on that SH-Looks damn good man-Well taken care of too-which I like to see-
> 
> damn nice tank too-


Well I take good care of precious fish like this. (well I try to anyways) He's not as active as I had expected. he mostly just hangs out in his little area.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking tank!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

That arrow is awesome man. Nice looking tank, love the huge sword you have in there.
E


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

very nice BS


----------

